# Best Belgian Beers



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

Holy Crap....I decided to pair a la gloria cubana series R 5 natural with a rochefort 6 belgian ale and WOW does that compliment each other PERFECTLY its almost as if the beer is a liquid for of the cigar the transition is so seamless. it had to say WOW when I tried it. just magical. such fantastical complexity I urge you all to give the two a go. :thumb:


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

ok have you ever tried a Belgian brew with a cigar?


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

Sigarz said:


> ok have you ever tried a Belgian brew with a cigar?


I understand it is the European Bud Lite, but I really like Stella. Regards, McCleod.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

McCleod said:


> I understand it is the European Bud Lite, but I really like Stella. Regards, McCleod.


Yeah but...
Reminds me of a King of the Hill episode when Peggy's Korean neighbor, criticizing Peggy's cooking says: 
"I find missing ingredient...flavor"


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Also, I am no connoissuer, but I have enjoyed Chimay and Delerium.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Not from Belgium, but in the Belgian style are the brews of the Ommegang Brewery in Cooperstown, NY. I had a chance to tour it in 2007 and the brews are excellent. My favorite is the Rare VOS, which is also a favorite of the guys in the brewery (a good sign!). The Abbey Ale and Three Philosophers also compliment cigars pretty well. If you want a real treat, try the Chocolate Indulgence with an Oliva G maduro. Yum!

You can read about them all here Brewery Ommegang. Belgian brewing in America.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

McCleod said:


> I understand it is the European Bud Lite, but I really like Stella.


:biggrin1: I like it when I'm looking for something nice & light but Belgians are definitely the way to go.

Chimay is great stuff and so much more readily available these days. I too like Delirium Tremens (not this kind: *Delirium tremens* is a severe form of alcohol withdrawal that involves sudden and severe mental or neurological changes.)

I also like Affligem, Karmeliet Tripel, Corsendonk, Leffe Triple and Maredsous 8.

And my absolute favorite U.S. beer is out of the Russian River Brewing Company....Pliny the Elder (Double IPA): Russian River Brewing Co.

mrsreindeer signed me up for the Beer of the Month club and they send me a couple great Belgians every month I've never even heard of!


----------



## domerthefrog (Sep 2, 2009)

Blue Moon is very good, with a slice of orange....

Lindemans Lambic has many flavors and is VERY good, especially with a cigar. 
The Raspberry or Peach or even Apple. 
Kinda pricey, comes in larger bottles with a cork and cap. One of my favorites.


----------

